# Timmy is back to class



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I took some time off from classes with Tim since Mae arrived. I did still work with him everyday at home however. I figure we took off about 6 months. He LOVED being back at class and was SO happy I kind of felt bad keeping him out. I'm taking a class with one of my favorite trainers who I've worked with since Tim was 12 weeks old. She knew about Mae and asked how Tim was doing with her and I told her he seems much more confident. He was always a bit reluctant about being used as an example previously and would always want to come back to me but not yesterday, he was a rockstar! Spot on with all his commands and he was so attentive, Nancy said he seems like a changed dog, maturity maybe? We were doing loose leash walking and he was prancing and just gazing up,at me the whole time. I know it's only our first class back but I was so excited to see him so happy and confident, no more absentees for him and Mae starts the first week of March.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds like Timmy's is happy to be back at work! I think a break every now and then does everyone good!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I took some time off from classes with Tim since Mae arrived. I did still work with him everyday at home however. I figure we took off about 6 months. He LOVED being back at class and was SO happy I kind of felt bad keeping him out. I'm taking a class with one of my favorite trainers who I've worked with since Tim was 12 weeks old. She knew about Mae and asked how Tim was doing with her and I told her he seems much more confident. He was always a bit reluctant about being used as an example previously and would always want to come back to me but not yesterday, he was a rockstar! Spot on with all his commands and he was so attentive, Nancy said he seems like a changed dog, maturity maybe? We were doing loose leash walking and he was prancing and just gazing up,at me the whole time. I know it's only our first class back but I was so excited to see him so happy and confident, no more absentees for him and Mae starts the first week of March.


YAY, TIMMY!!! So glad to hear he's back to work! 

Can you bring Mae along and leave her in her crate during Timmy's lesson? That's a great way of getting puppies used to the training environment.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

That's great. Where do you take them for classes?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> Can you bring Mae along and leave her in her crate during Timmy's lesson? That's a great way of getting puppies used to the training environment.


I'm sure I could and thought about it but I think it's also important for each one to be by themselves since it happens pretty infrequently plus I really like my one on one time especially with Tim. I'm starting her with a Basic Obedience class for puppies that starts the beginning of March. I am going to have to think long and hard if I want them both in class the same time since I'll have to head up there twice a week. I have a two week overlap with them this time around so I'll have a little taste of it.



shimpli said:


> That's great. Where do you take them for classes?


I take them about 45-60 minutes away, in Exton, Dog Training Club of Chester County. Round trip class time is about 2 1/2-3 hours but I think it's well worth it.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> I take them about 45-60 minutes away, in Exton, Dog Training Club of Chester County. Round trip class time is about 2 1/2-3 hours but I think it's well worth it.


I am looking for a place for Yunque but that is too far away from me. ( 1 hour 15 minutes). I want to go up to 45 minutes. Thanks anyway.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I'm sure I could and thought about it but I think it's also important for each one to be by themselves since it happens pretty infrequently plus I really like my one on one time especially with Tim. I'm starting her with a Basic Obedience class for puppies that starts the beginning of March. I am going to have to think long and hard if I want them both in class the same time since I'll have to head up there twice a week. I have a two week overlap with them this time around so I'll have a little taste of it.
> 
> I take them about 45-60 minutes away, in Exton, Dog Training Club of Chester County. Round trip class time is about 2 1/2-3 hours but I think it's well worth it.


A lot of people at our training center set it up so they take back-to-back classes with their dogs. So they go once, then take two (sometimes 3) classes with their different dogs. Could you do something like that? It sure would save on the driving!!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Your classes sound great! Whatever you do with the one or two dogs at a time of course you will need to sort out. However it is really nice with dogs (and children) if you can schedule one on one time. We had 3 dogs (now just Atticus) but it was really nice to sometimes, just take one with me. My Mom used to spend one day in summer with each of us just alone, it was our special day (there were 5 of us) These days are really my fondest memories of my summers! I quit classes for winter but look forward to getting back to it in spring! Glad Timmy is feeling more confident! Sounds like you are doing a great job with his training!


----------

